
You should install QoS on all your servers - ktsaou
https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/You-should-install-QoS-on-all-your-servers
======
elktea
This looks like a good frontend to tc. Looks like it's bundled with this other
firewall product though, which is a shame as I am very happy with firewalld on
CentOS.

~~~
ktsaou
netdata is standalone and will work with plain tc

fireqos can be used independently of firehol - they are just in the same
distribution package

firehol has advanced features, like this:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Monitoring-
SYNPROXY](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Monitoring-SYNPROXY)

